# 4WD light. No one has figured it out. Please help!



## yakshii (Feb 9, 2011)

Greetings from USA

i recently purchased my R32 GTR and the ABS and 4WD light are both on. Usually with most people, they drive for 5 min then the light comes on. My ABS and 4WD light are on ALL the time. From the second i start the car to driving it. I checked the fuses. i checked the Resoivoir in the boot on the driver side and it was all the way FULL to the top. i took out some fluid so it is between the MIN and MAX.I looked up some issues and people told me to look at the ATTESA ECU in the boot. The problem is that the ECU is not blinking at all. no light is coming from the LED. if the LED is not blinking. how can i tell what the problem is? I also checked that everything was plugged up to the ATTESA ecu. it was.

has anyone come across this?

i need help please.

thanks!


----------



## Shoryuken (Jun 20, 2010)

My 4WD light never turns on...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Have you got power to the attesa ecu?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you checked the fuses? ... with R32's you remove 4WD fuse to disable the front drive if you're using a 2wd rolling road - this also shuts down the ABS. 

I can't remember which fuse it is .. so I'd recommend carefully checking them all - I'm sure you'll find a popped one.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

ABS sensor?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

As above check power supply to Attessa ecu  And look for blown fuses either under the steering wheel and under the hood


----------



## yakshii (Feb 9, 2011)

Can anyone tell me which wire is the power going to the Attesa ECU. and i checked the fuses.

Is the Attesa 4wd connected to the power steering in any way. i recently had a problem with the power steering fluid constantly leaking. i changed it and it seems it could be bled better. there is air bubbles.

any relation?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Silly one this but have you checked your abs plugs in the engine bay??
Had the same problem on my 33 and it turned out to be one of the plugs wasn't connected. Mine were located on the metal wheel arch covers in the engine bay. Might be worth a look.


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

have you checked the fluid in the boot and the 4wd fuse which is the very top left one


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Yakshii,
I had this same problem a few months back. Mech had wired the fuel pump straight into the wire feeding both ABS and AWD computers (just before the wire enters into the black relay, wire is green and red), after a week it shorted and both lights came on. I had three blown fuses up under the steering wheel. I'm not sure if it is the same with 32s, but i would pull them all if possible.

Good luck,
JP


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*4wd light*

had this problem the weekend after changing gearbox and transfer box,turned out it had air in the system...


----------



## yakshii (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses!

couple questions and statements.
1. im having a difficult time finding the ABS plug? how would this even look?
2. i checked every single fuse in the cabin and i checked the fluid
3.if you had air in the system. which fluid did you bleed? Attesa, power steering, brakes, or other fluids?

is the power steering directly related to the 4WD system 
and would it be possible that my Attesa ECU fried?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Check 4wd ecu for fault codes (red flasing light)
if there is no flashing light there,s no power to it!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Low powersteering fluid can cause problems for the Hicas, but not Attessa.

The Attessa needs te be bleed through the nipple at the rear of the gearbox, just under the rear propshaft 

Do you hear the Attessa pump under the boot prime when you turn the ignition on?


----------



## yakshii (Feb 9, 2011)

freakazoid3 said:


> Low powersteering fluid can cause problems for the Hicas, but not Attessa.
> 
> The Attessa needs te be bleed through the nipple at the rear of the gearbox, just under the rear propshaft
> 
> Do you hear the Attessa pump under the boot prime when you turn the ignition on?


i think i should bleed it then.

when the ignition is on, i do not hear the pump prime at all?
so the pump is not getting any power?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

RKTuning said:


> Check 4wd ecu for fault codes (red flasing light)
> if there is no flashing light there,s no power to it!


YOU NEED TO DO THIS !!!!
wasting your time doing anything else!!


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

maybe someone pulled the fuse and did not replace it !!


----------



## yakshii (Feb 9, 2011)

haha i would check the ECU it but its not blinking at all!
and its such a huge harness i cant even tell where i can determine if its getting power. i dont even know where to start

all the fuses are good!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

yakshii said:


> haha i would check the ECU it but its not blinking at all!
> and its such a huge harness i cant even tell where i can determine if its getting power. i dont even know where to start
> 
> all the fuses are good!


Sorry i did not read your first thread fully.

you need to get a copy of the 32 workshop manual 
and run through the wiring to check live and earth's
Ron


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

have you checked fuses under bonnet?


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

i have same problem in my r34 but only 4wd is on ... yestarday i check fuse and i change the 4wd oil and i check the pump and i remove and clean the sennsor for abs and 4wd they come in the front wheel 1- left 1-right and sensor in the back lsd .. and the 4wd still work now i wana check 4wd ecu ........ you can open the wheel sensor and cleen it maybe it will be ok ( if 1 of wheel sensor is not work or dirty the abs and 4wd on dash is on)


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

CODE CHECK! Ohms test on the sensors?


----------



## yakshii (Feb 9, 2011)

i think before any other small things, 2 things are the most important.
getting the ECU to blink
and getting the Attesa pump to prime. without those i doubt anything else will do anything. 

is there a way to jump the pump?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

yakshii said:


> i think before any other small things, 2 things are the most important.
> getting the ECU to blink
> and getting the Attesa pump to prime. without those i doubt anything else will do anything.
> 
> is there a way to jump the pump?


It is obvious that the ecu has no power!!!
so there,s no point in doing anything till you find out why and fix the problem


----------



## jakobjua (May 5, 2009)

*Attesa*

Hi, did you find answers?

here the wiring diagrams, R32 i`ve found and for R33 i modified one.

http://www.danjako.com/1.jpg
http://www.danjako.com/2.jpg

Greetz
Jakob


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Might well be a blown fuse brother.


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

He said fuses are fine.... did you get a code check ? Have you pull the ecu out and checked any dry solders etc? the top left 10amp fuse is ok ?


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey did it get sorted out ?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

similar issue with ours just now...

new engine, new rear diff, new gearbox/TX.

Sometimes ATESSA ecu has no LED flashing. (Green or Red)

When it did flash it flashed 28 times - TPS i think. TPS wiring was checked and voltages checked.

Symtoms are that the car starts off seemingly locked in 4WD - the torque gauge stays at max even off throttle on the rollers.
After a couple of mins driving the ABS & 4WD lights come on and the car will still seeming operate in 4WD untill the torque gauge slowly falls to 0 then the car will be RWD.

The reservoir in the boot is level, the system bled. The pumps work (hear them priming and keeping pressure).

shitty cars!


----------



## nanook (Mar 19, 2012)

any updates here?


----------



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

I know someone who had this fault and it was a lose earth wire on the alternator


----------

